# Add a jig saw table to your table saw



## pbriggs8 (May 17, 2016)

I recently modified my portable table saw to replace the left extension table with a jig saw table. The hinged table design allows easy access to change jig saw blades.

Since table saws vary in construction details, you will need to modify the construction approach as necessary for your table saw.

I got the idea for this as I was constructing a hinged router table for my table saw. I wanted to be able to have a jig saw table that would be able to use my table saw fence for cuts. With the router table on the right side, why not use the left side for a jig saw (as long as the blade can be quickly and easily removed)?

I purchased a used Bosch 1590EVS jig saw from someone off of Craigslist for $75 as this jig saw has excellent reviews and has an easily removable blade. If you already have a jig saw, you should be be to use it, although you may want to consider getting a jig saw that has an easily removable blade.

I also wanted a smooth white formica top, but I wanted to use a solid wood base vs a particle board base, and I found a white formica table top at the Restore for $17 that I could cut up and use for the jig saw.

With the blade pulled up to its highest point, it is about 1-3/4" tall - which is more than enough to cut 3/4" plywood, etc. With the 3/4" thick formica top, and the jigsaw recessed a little more than 1/4" so, I should be losing only about 1/2" from the cut stroke.

I have just put the jig saw table into service and it appears to functioning just fine. I'll provide more feedback as I use it over time.

For more details on the construction, see the following Instructable:

Add a jig saw table to your table saw


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Paul, that is a unique idea. I have often thought about using a jigsaw that way but never got around to experimenting with how to do it. You will keep us updated on how well it works and what type of operations can be performed using it. Thanks for posting.
Herb


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

If you get some up cut blades its probably capable of turning some tight radi.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

just realized jig saw blades cut on the upstroke duh>


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

paduke said:


> just realized jig saw blades cut on the upstroke duh>


Paul had you standing on your head...
I'd think the same...

this blade???

Bosch T119BO Jigsaw Blades, Pack of 5 | Jigsaw Blades

and some do cut on the down stroke...
it's called a 101BR reverse pitch...
great for cutting a splinter/chip free top cut... 

https://www.boschtools.com/boschtools-search/us/en/search/search.htm


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

then just to muddy the waters...
what's 300 blades to pick from or so amongst woodworkers...

here's a basic line up...


----------



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

How about vibration? I purchased a machine (not naming names) that worked on a similar idea. You could mount it to the wall if you wanted, or use as a benchtop model. Neat idea, but vibrated so badly that I took it back and bought just a nice jigsaw.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Triton used to (and for all I know still do) sell a jigsaw mounting plate for use in their router tables, which also works in their Workcentre 2000.
I used to use this as a sort of scroll saw, and it worked quite well, with limitations, due to a certain amount of blade bending. On later model tables they introduced a new set-up with a steadying device for the end of the blade.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

That's pretty cool Paul. Nice job!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

As I recall Festool offered a special mounting bracket for their jig aw but were unable to sell it in the US because of the potential hazards from what would become an "upcutting' blade. Stick's thoughts on the special blade would be of merit here.


----------



## pbriggs8 (May 17, 2016)

Knot2square - The vibration with this Bosch jig saw doesn't seem bad at all. The jig saw itself makes a lot of noise, but the table top does not seem to vibrate very much. I placed a penny near the blade and it barely moves when the jig saw is on. If there is a way to attach a video file on this forum, I'll try to attach one of the jig saw in action.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I tried this with a cheap B&D jigsaw but I found the blade deflected too easy. That might not be the case with a decent jigsaw. I made a blade guide which helped a lot but I ended up getting a used scroll saw.


----------

